# Black Ocellaris vs. Black Percula



## jjkolodz

Does anyone know anything about this? I am wondering if true Black Perculas even exist. Someone please shed some light on this subject for me.
Thanks!


----------



## karazy

im pretty dang sure there is no such thing as a fully black percula. there is such things as onyx percula which somtimes is almost all black, but never all black


----------



## Guest

true perc-









Black occie-


----------



## Ice

GoodMike nailed it before I could get it in. I have seen all-black Occeleris Clowns.


----------

